# I just wrote a long resort review and I think it got lost!



## dixie (Apr 11, 2006)

Rats! I took the time to write a resort review. It was fairly detailed. Then I tried to submit it and it asked for a couple of more fields etc. I filled those in and then scrolled down to the text and it was empty. I couldn't retrieve it by going back. Has this happend to anyone else?


----------



## brockville (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, I think you 'timed out'. The same thing happened to me when I spent AGES copying email addresses to an old aquaintance. At the end, when I hit 'send' - I was informed that I my time was up and I had been logged out. Very frustrating!!   Couldn't retrieve any of the data.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2006)

Please see this thread:
Logged out while writing a review


----------

